# Top Rated Gas Station Restrooms by State



## Dothracki PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2020)

I dont think Wyoming really has enough to generate a sample size?

The Quick Trip in Kansas must be new, defin didnt see any when I drove out here from Ga 7 years ago - but Id love to see them move one more state to the west!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 28, 2020)

Irvings have really nice bathrooms, so do Hess stations. They're great for the long haul truckers that drive to/from Canada 

Also Sheetz is nice in OH/PA - we stop there when we do site visits lol


----------



## csb (Oct 28, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I dont think Wyoming really has enough to generate a sample size?
> 
> The Quick Trip in Kansas must be new, defin didnt see any when I drove out here from Ga 7 years ago - but Id love to see them move one more state to the west!


The four Mavericks we have are super nice and definitely where you want to use the restroom.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2020)

never even heard of the one for IL.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Oct 28, 2020)

Can confirm for Texas, Buc-ee's has VERY clean bathrooms. Most Texans will tell you Buc-ee's is amazing all around.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 28, 2020)

I've never even heard of, nor seen, a QuikStop.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2020)

i believe thats the "Kroger" Gas Satation brand? City market in CA?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 28, 2020)

I am so happy about Buc-ee's being on this list. 

I'm going to Texas next year, and one of my items is to visit Buc-ee's at least once.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2020)

So is Buc-ees not a hamburger joint? (Ive never actually set foot in texas)


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 28, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> i believe thats the "Kroger" Gas Satation brand? City market in CA?


Maybe. I've never been to a Kroger, either, though I have heard of it!


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 28, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> So is Buc-ees not a hamburger joint? (Ive never actually set foot in texas)


No, they do have food counters inside though.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 28, 2020)

I miss Buc-ee's!!!


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Oct 29, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> So is Buc-ees not a hamburger joint? (Ive never actually set foot in texas)


Award for Cleanest Bathroom's

Buc-ee's is a huge gas station/travel center. They have one in New Braunfels, TX that is over 60,000 SF and all of them are probably over 25,000 SF. The "world's longest carwash" is at a Buc-ee's in Houston, most have 40-50 gas pumps, one of the ones in Houston has 120 pumps.

They have normal gas station food, chips, candy, etc, but also have a BBQ joint, a meat counter, some have ice cream. I think all have a shopping area where you can buy clothes, knick knacks, toys.

People plan the stops on trips around Buc-ee's because you know the bathrooms will be clean and food will be good.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)

BamaStrucPESE said:


> Award for Cleanest Bathroom's
> 
> Buc-ee's is a huge gas station/travel center. They have one in New Braunfels, TX that is over 60,000 SF and all of them are probably over 25,000 SF. The "world's longest carwash" is at a Buc-ee's in Houston, most have 40-50 gas pumps, one of the ones in Houston has 120 pumps.
> 
> ...


That's like some of the Hess stations in New Brunswick. Not that number of pumps. But the shopping and the food. And clean bathrooms


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Oct 29, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> That's like some of the Hess stations in New Brunswick. Not that number of pumps. But the shopping and the food. And clean bathrooms


Thanks, that's good to know if I'm ever up that way.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)

BamaStrucPESE said:


> Thanks, that's good to know if I'm ever up that way.


Northern Maine &amp; New Brunswick gas stations are nice since they're truck stops.

Well most are nice, Dysarts is hit or miss but they have a skeleton crew for Thanksgiving for the truckers (we had to stop for gas and a bathroom) and that part is awesome.


----------



## Supe (Nov 3, 2020)

QT bathrooms in NC and SC are shit.  The Pilot Travel Centers that have the shower facilities are in them are where its at, because they must clean them damned near around the clock.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 3, 2020)

They’ve been building a huge new gas station on the one corner and they finally put the sign up saying it’s going to be a Casey’s. I’ve never heard of it, but the wife said they’re really nice cause she’s been to some when she’s been traveling out west.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2020)

i was suprised to see QT down in Arizona last wek but I agree ive never really gone to QT for their bathrooms.   But they would be better than what is here ( a never ending stream of 7-11's)


----------



## Violator (Nov 4, 2020)

I don't know if I would stop at a place called Kum &amp; Go?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

Violator said:


> I don't know if I would stop at a place called Kum &amp; Go?


Depends on whether you're the Schlemiel or the Schlimazel.


----------



## Violator (Dec 9, 2020)

I made a road trip up to Atlanta last week and there was a Bucees in Warner Robbins, GA. Stopped in because of this thread, I was surprised they didn't also sell clothes? Definitely overkill in what I need in a gas station.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 9, 2020)

Our new Casey's just opened...haven't been in to try the shitter yet.


----------



## TrickShotG (Dec 9, 2020)

We have a Maverik where I live in CO...i haven't seen many others around in CO, but its my favorite gas station by far.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 9, 2020)

jeb6294 said:


> Our new Casey's just opened...haven't been in to try the shitter yet.


Gonna work one up and make a special trip?


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 10, 2020)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Gonna work one up and make a special trip?


It's a one-stop-shop....just gotta let the hotdogs cook on the little roller thing for a couple weeks first to get good and ripe.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Dec 11, 2020)

Violator said:


> I made a road trip up to Atlanta last week and there was a Bucees in Warner Robbins, GA. Stopped in because of this thread, I was surprised they didn't also sell clothes? Definitely overkill in what I need in a gas station.


They didn't sell clothes? Even the small Bucee's I've been in sell some clothes. Overkill is underrated.


----------

